# Sigma 150-600mm Sports Series Shipping and Lens Review



## apacheebest (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Sigma 150-600mm Sports is all set to go on sale from 28th Oct in India, Have any one purchased it in US or Canada, Kindly give us your reviews to help other buyers also.

Awaiting your replies.

thanking you

Anil George


----------



## kyle86 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Ah you are lucky!!! We (Australia) only get it the middle of November, maybe later apparently! 

Sigma Rumors has been compiling test shots and reviews here - http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/10/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-sports-reviews-sample-images/

This looks like it will be a beast of a lens! Got one of pre-order!! Cant wait!!


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

I have one on pre-order, but no news from the camera store yet. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will come this week. 

WesternGuy


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

I'd recommend keeping a eye on the popular review sites. They often get early copies, they test them, get them repaired or adjusted, if necessary, and then publish their results. Its unfortunate, but true that lenses sometimes arrive in less than perfect condition, and the professional testers are quick to spot issues and get them fixed.

I think that a lot of us are awaiting Roger Cicala's test results at Lens Rentals. He usually gets multiple lenses, and that makes it easier to spot one that is obviously not up to par, and remove it from the test results until its fixed. That way, he can give results for a good lens. And ... in the unlikely but possible event that too many of the lenses are defective, then that is also valuable information for potential buyers.


----------



## apacheebest (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Hello Friends,

today i telephoned The Indian Importer at Chennai , he says the consignment not cleared customs due to Diwali Holidays backlog, there may be a delay for another week now.

however i found a new video on you tube posted from Italy.

Link here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMjmA7yfkM4 

Awaiting this Lens arrival.

Anil George


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Lenstip has reviewed the Sigma 150-600 S.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



chrysoberyl said:


> Lenstip has reviewed the Sigma 150-600 S.


 
Be aware that they received the lens they tested from Sigma. To me, receiving a test lens from the lens manufacturer means that:

1. The lens has probably already been tested by the manufacturer, and selected as being one that is the best possible. 

2. You will never be able to get one as good as the one tested thru a store.

3. Its also implied that a poor review means no more free lenses to test, so there is pressure applied to go easy on any flaws. Even DXO does not take manufacturer supplied equipment, but purchases or rents the test items, and usually they test multiple items.

Those may or may not be true, but should be considered when reading the review. Independent review sites do not take freebies from the manufacturer of the product that they are reviewing. Its like a Automobile Magazine that not only gets a car to test, but depends on advertising.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Lenstip does do MTF studies on the lenses they review, plus some practical flare and coma and astigmatism tests, so they are not entirely subjective in their testing. Still, the copy provided to Lenstip is likely to be a pre-tested one, not one that was selected randomly.


----------



## apacheebest (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

saw this new video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrd8OjKeQHE

on 5dMark IIII Body  , cud not understand what he said but saw some sample images shot in this video


----------



## hendrik-sg (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...



I would say it is pure marketing that the lenses are not carefully selected. if you consider what developpement and marketing of such a device costs, the cost to select the best one out of 100 costs nothing, and a good review is miles more worth than any Marketing campain....... because the reader believes the test is independant.

Despite of this lenstip does the best and most scientific tests available for free (and i donated them a nice sum for reading the tests). Lens Rentals is a good addition, as they can test the sample variation


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

I had missed this thread and started another yesterday - sorry. Anyway, I posted the comparative MTFs of the Tamron and Sigma in 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23442.0

Whatever the reservations about the lens being provided by Sigma, and that it might be a chosen good copy, this behemoth is very good, although not for me.


----------



## Plainsman (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



hendrik-sg said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



It would take a lot of effort and money to test rigorously 100 lenses!

Even a jpg at each aperture from 150, 200,300,400,500 and 600 and then examine them all at 100% mag would be a hell of a task and all you would find is say 80 approx all the same and 20 sub par. So you send out any 10 from 80 to 10 reviewers!

The major problem with Sigma is it has quality control issues and the question for the 150-600 buyer is - is Tamron's qc any better?


----------



## lycan (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



apacheebest said:


> saw this new video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrd8OjKeQHE
> 
> on 5dMark IIII Body  , cud not understand what he said but saw some sample images shot in this video



He made it look not heavy at all lol


----------



## gruhl28 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



dilbert said:


> hendrik-sg said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



No, all you do is pick twenty or so lenses at random, test them and pick the best ones, and send those out to reviewers. I'm sure manufacturers have time for that. They're not looking for the very best one they have ever made, just one of the better ones. If there is significant variation, this makes a big difference.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



gruhl28 said:


> No, all you do is pick twenty or so lenses at random, test them and pick the best ones, and send those out to reviewers. I'm sure manufacturers have time for that. They're not looking for the very best one they have ever made, just one of the better ones. If there is significant variation, this makes a big difference.



Huh...then why did they send lenstip a 150-600S that looks so bad and FF edge at shorter focal lengths? And why did Canon send lenstip a 70-300L that was bad at FF edge for 300 mm compared to what was seen with other reviewers.

There might be some selectivity, but I doubt it is very robust, if it exists.


----------



## Artifex (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Lenstip has reviewed the Sigma 150-600 S.
> ...



Although you are right in pointing the possible lack of objectivity of reviews done in such condition, it doesn't seems to stop Lenstip from being harsh in their reviews. As a proof, you can read the Nikon 58mm f/1.4G review if you want a good laugh! 

Exhibit A:
"Perhaps I am naive but I admit when Zeiss announced their Otus 1.4/55 and Nikon – the Nikkor AF-S 58 mm f/1.4G I though we were going to deal with two lenses which were a match for each other. It seems, though, that only Zeiss was serious about it and Nikon was joking all along, trying to sell you a rough piece of trash for a lot of money under a cover of a storied Nikon legacy. I really don’t intend to torture the tested Nikkor any longer because it is not worth the time and trouble."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



docsmith said:


> gruhl28 said:
> 
> 
> > No, all you do is pick twenty or so lenses at random, test them and pick the best ones, and send those out to reviewers. I'm sure manufacturers have time for that. They're not looking for the very best one they have ever made, just one of the better ones. If there is significant variation, this makes a big difference.
> ...



Probably because it was one that fully met their internal specifications. A $2,000 lens is not going to match a $12.000 one, it will be a compromise.


Contrary to those who seem to believe that a huge company with rooms full of lens testing equipment don't know how to test a lens in a short period of time, I can tell you that its possible.

Lenses are constrained by their design, so its not possible to pick one that's better than the design, all that is necessary is to give a 2nd look and make sure it meets the design specifications, and is not a dud. Failing to do this would be pretty stupid.

Virtually every lens tester refuses to accept lenses from a manufacturer for their testing, and rents, buys, or borrows from a dealer. Lenstip also often borrows lenses from dealers.

I've been in the industry for 30+ years, and have seen many carefully prepared samples submitted to my lab from manufacturers, and then seen the real product. That's why we always grabbed random parts from incoming lots and gave them a careful testing.


----------



## apacheebest (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*


----------



## candyman (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



apacheebest said:


>




O, yes! 
Now you can open a thread in the lenssection Third Part Manufacturers "Anything shot with the Sigma 150-600 Sports"


----------



## BubbaGumbo (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Spoke to a few Sigma reps yesterday at Photo Expo in NY. According to them, the Nikon version of this lens will be widely available before the Canon. Due to its mechanical shutter interface, if I recall correctly, the Nikon lens is more complicated to manufacture. That is why Canon lenses are usually available first. 

In this case Sigma appears to have decided to throw a bone to the Nikon users and give them first crack. Don't expect general availability of these lenses for Canon anytime soon was the message. Just what I heard. Don't have any first hand knowledge and the reps may have been misinformed.

Can say the overall build quality and weather sealing of the lens seem excellent. Sharpness, from what I could see in the demo unit, seemed excellent as well but I suppose it should. 

That thing is a brick though. Not something I could see myself handholding for an extended period without paying the price for it later. Nice monopod or tripod rig though. It is deceptively heavy for its relatively compact size.


----------



## Plainsman (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Interesting looking at the lenstip reviews with their MTF50 lpmm charts.

At the centre @ 600/8 the Sigma S is (well??) ahead of the Tamron also @ 600/8 (38 to 36 on the charts) 

But the Tamron @ 600/8 is however very slightly ahead of the Canon 100-400 @ 400/5.6. i.e. not the significant fall off indicated by Lens Rentals.

The lenstip tests have been carried with different cameras but they say that sensor densities are approx same so should not impact the result. I haven't checked that out.

Also of interest the ephotozone bar charts indicate that the Tamron @ 600/8 holds up very well in line with lens tip.

So the Tamron @ 600/8 is maybe better than some make out but as expected the Sigma S is the winner @ 600.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

I suspect anyone employed by a company like Canon or Sigma who simply shipped a random sample to an important reviewer would be on a CV writing course pretty soon after that.

It's almost surreal to suggest they don't do additional checking on the copies that they ship out.


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Probably because it was one that fully met their internal specifications. A $2,000 lens is not going to match a $12.000 one, it will be a compromise.
> 
> 
> Contrary to those who seem to believe that a huge company with rooms full of lens testing equipment don't know how to test a lens in a short period of time, I can tell you that its possible.
> ...



This is presumably equally true of Canon as it is of any other manufacturer. All I know is that I've been using Sigma lenses for my purposes an awful lot more in the last two years.


----------



## cycleraw (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Got my lens Friday (from B&H) and have only had time to play with it on the back porch but here are my initial thoughts. Camera used 1D Mark IV.

Pros:
a) Build quality looks and feels very good.
b) Sharp, good contrast, colors. (much better than the Sigma 50-500mm I use to own)
c) From my naked eye, appears to be sharp thru the entire zoom range.
d) Handled my Canon 1.4x III pretty well and not to bad with Canon 2x III. 
e) I have not made any AMFA adjustments in camera or with Sigma dock and focus looks to be right on. Much better than when I first used my 50mm Art.

Cons:
a) If the lens is set at a focus distance which is greatly different than your subject it won't even try and focus. Doesn't even focus search. I need to rotate the focus ring manually to a distance close to my subject before it will auto focus. But then does focus and locks onto subject quickly.
b) Too big and heavy to handhold, at least for more than a few shots.
c) When using my Canon 1.4x III, it will sometimes not focus but sometimes it does pretty well. At 600mm with the 1 stop loss from using the 1.4x it's now f9. Of course no auto focus with 2x.

I spoiled myself this past summer and rented a Canon 600mm L4 II and that would be my dream lens but at $12k it's out of reach. This is 1/6th the cost and optically so far it looks good but has the focus issues.

I'll try and post some images when I get time to give it a through test.


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



cycleraw said:


> Cons:
> a) If the lens is set at a focus distance which is greatly different than your subject it won't even try and focus. Doesn't even focus search. I need to rotate the focus ring manually to a distance close to my subject before it will auto focus. But then does focus and locks onto subject quickly.



Dumb question but are you sure you don't have focus search turned off on your 1D4? I managed to turn that off by accident one time and nearly lost my mind thinking I broke my lens. Also, you'll get used to the weight - my 300 2.8 weighs the same and I hand hold that almost exclusively.


----------



## cycleraw (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*

Steve, good call. I just checked and focus search was turned off. Thanks!!!


----------



## docsmith (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Sigma 150-600mm Sports Shipping and Lens Review*



cycleraw said:


> I'll try and post some images when I get time to give it a through test.



Thanks and your continued impressions would be great. I have the 150-600S preordered and am not, of course, wondering if the 100-400L II plus 1.4x tc would be better. Right now I am going with the "native lens is always better than one with an extender" adage.


----------



## apacheebest (Nov 14, 2014)

Just came across this Video on AutoFocus TEST 

Link Here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqtkYBsCy-A

Happy Viewing


----------



## apacheebest (Nov 14, 2014)

Also a Video of AutoFocus Comparision Between Sigma and Tamron.

Link here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56EPStD3ySE

Happy Viewing


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54694447

OK, I know it's versus a Nikon, but even so: the Sigma 150-600 at 600mm _easily_ beats the Nikon 300/2.8 + 2xTC!

Looking at the Sigma's superb MTFs measured by lenstip on a 5DIII, I can believe that. If only it wasn't so heavy, it seems a remarkable lens.

ps more detailed in http://nikonrumors.com/2014/11/09/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-sports-lens-review.aspx/


----------



## docsmith (Nov 14, 2014)

AlanF said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54694447
> 
> OK, I know it's versus a Nikon, but even so: the Sigma 150-600 at 600mm _easily_ beats the Nikon 300/2.8 + 2xTC!
> 
> ...



They also noticed some focus breathing...I am hoping at longer distances, this will not be much of an issue. That is one item I am watching (I have not yet canceled my pre-order).

Also, I know it is heavy, but the way I look at it:
EF 300 f/2.8 plus 2x TC with hood: 100 oz
150-600S: 101 oz

Bottom line...to get to 600 mm, you will be carrying some weight. That does make the Tamron and, assuming here, the 150-600C, remarkable.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2014)

docsmith said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54694447
> ...



The reviewer states specifically that there is focus breathing at 9 feet, and the Sigma is only on a par with the Nikon at that distance. But, at 50 feet there is insignificant breathing (as yu would expect) and the Sigma beats the Nikon.

I can't wait to see side-by-side comparisons of the new 100-400L ± 1.4xTC, Sigma 150-600 S and C, Canon 300/2.8 II + 2xTC and Tamron 150-600mm.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 15, 2014)

Here is comparison of MTFs from Lenstip - a very useful site. Basically, the Sigma 150-600 beats the Tamron 150-600 at 300 mm and below. At 450 and 600mm, the Sigma at f/6.3 is very similar to the Tamron at f/8, and the Sigma is hardly better at f/8. So, in practice, for the long shots the Sigma gains you 0.7 stops (f/8 is my default aperture for the Tamron).

The Sigma looks remarkable at 300mm vs the incredible Canon 300/2.8 II. But, the Canon gives the same quality 3 stops faster in the centre and roars ahead going to the edges. Also, as my 300/2.8 + 2xTC beats my Tamron 150-600 at 600mm, I would now predict that it would easily do the same versus the Sigma.


----------



## surapon (Nov 15, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Form all the Details that Indicate = Sigma 150-600mm. is better than Tamron 150-600 mm.
My stupid question is = Do the better /sharper Lens of Sigma worth $ 1,000 US Dollars more than Tamron ( Which Better AF for all of my Canon Camerta bodies ???)
$ 1999 Sigma VS $ 1199 US Dollars of Tamron.
Thank you, Sir/ Madam.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon.
PS. Yes, I already have Canon 600mm. / The Great Lens for Birds, But too big to carry on the small airplane= Yes, I will need smaller 600 mm. Lens soon. Yes, I use 100-400 mm L + 1.4X and 2X all of my trip, and worth it too.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Teachers and Friends.
> Form all the Details that Indicate = Sigma 150-600mm. is better than Tamron 150-600 mm.
> My stupid question is = Do the better /sharper Lens of Sigma worth $ 1,000 US Dollars more than Tamron ( Which Better AF for all of my Canon Camerta bodies ???)
> $ 1999 Sigma VS $ 1199 US Dollars of Tamron.
> ...



It is not the price but the weight and size:
Tamron 150-600
105.6 x 257.8 mm (unextended)
1951 g

Sigma 150-600
121 x 290.2 mm (unextended) 
2860 g

The Sigma weighs 909 g = 2.00 lb more and is considerably bigger. I can easily manage 2860 g hand held, nearly the same as my Canon 300/2.8 + 2xTC. But I travel with the Tamron because it is smaller and lighter. And, I am hoping the new 100-400 II will be as good for even more convenient travel. (For a specialist safari or birding trip, I would take the best not the lightest, of course).


----------



## Khufu (Nov 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Teachers and Friends.
> Form all the Details that Indicate = Sigma 150-600mm. is better than Tamron 150-600 mm.
> My stupid question is = Do the better /sharper Lens of Sigma worth $ 1,000 US Dollars more than Tamron ( Which Better AF for all of my Canon Camerta bodies ???)
> $ 1999 Sigma VS $ 1199 US Dollars of Tamron.
> ...



Don't forget that Sigma have the >600mm CONTEMPORARY edition of the lens on its way! It's shorter, it's narrower and no doubt lighter (the dimensions' specs are available online, though the weight is yet to be announced)

Sigma have apparently said it's not going to be a great difference in image quality - though it lacks the sturdier (heavier) build and advanced weather-sealing of the SPORTS version.

Personally, I'm very excited to see how the CONTEMPORARY version measures up and having never had problems with my 400mm f/5.6L and its apparent "poor weather sealing" (I aaalways have neoprene camoflage covers on the lens) I think the >600mm C and a nice set of neoprene covers (custom if necessary) might just be the lens for me 

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/150-600mm-f5-63-dg-os-hsm-c - Official Contemporary Specs
http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/150-600mm-f5-63-dg-os-hsm-s - Official Sports Specs

So that's 4.8" x 11.4" Vs 4.1" x 10.2"

...and .1" longer in "lugging mode" than the 400mm f/5.6L - I can deal with that 

Lest we forget - our greatest lenses are the ones which DON'T stay at home 

Who's joining me in Sigma 600mm C excitability?!!

EDIT: PS. I've seen ONE online retailer claim this lens was to be around £1099, so I reckon this may well be in direct competition-obliterating competition with the Tamron, in regards to price et al!


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 15, 2014)

AlanF said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...




Actually it said at 40ft and 600/6.3 it is razor sharp i.e. a huge improvement from the close focus (9ft) readings. So extrapolating beyond 40ft this could be an exceptionally sharp lens for mid/long distance photography BIF, aircraft etc. Hope so!

So reviewers please try and check this lens out at more realistic distances.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

Evaluation with SIGMA’s own MTF measuring system “A1” 









We used to measure lens performance with an MTF measuring system using conventional sensors. However, we’ve now developed our own proprietary MTF (modulation transfer function) measuring system (A1) using 46-megapixel Foveon direct image sensors. Even previously undetectable high-frequency details are now within the scope of our quality control inspections. The SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM will all be checked using this “A1” before they are shipped.



http://www.sigma-photo.co.jp/english/new/new_topic.php?id=453


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 15, 2014)

AlanF said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > It is not the price but the weight and size:
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2014)

Khufu said:


> Don't forget that Sigma have the >600mm CONTEMPORARY edition of the lens on its way! It's shorter, it's narrower and no doubt lighter (the dimensions' specs are available online, though the weight is yet to be announced)
> 
> Sigma have apparently said it's not going to be a great difference in image quality - though it lacks the sturdier (heavier) build and advanced weather-sealing of the SPORTS version.
> 
> ...



If the Contemporary is going to be on a par with the Sports, not many would buy the far more expensive and monster Sports because of its sturdier build. So the C will be in "direct competition-obliterating competition with the" S!


----------



## Khufu (Nov 16, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget that Sigma have the >600mm CONTEMPORARY edition of the lens on its way! It's shorter, it's narrower and no doubt lighter (the dimensions' specs are available online, though the weight is yet to be announced)
> ...



In the same way the 1100D and 100D/SL1 stole all the sales from the 7D? The SL1's got a much better sensor, too! 
Also, the C cannot be in direct competition when it's not on sale and won't be for months. Also, also - I believe you're grossly underestimating the perceived value and appeal of the non-optical features of the S lens for professionals and enthusiasts with disposable income for gear acquisition and potentially soggy endeavours...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget that Sigma have the >600mm CONTEMPORARY edition of the lens on its way! It's shorter, it's narrower and no doubt lighter (the dimensions' specs are available online, though the weight is yet to be announced)
> ...


 
The C version will have fewer lens elements, which means lass corrections for distortion and CA's. So far, I haven't seen any test reviews of the "S" version that indicates a big advantage over the Tamron lens, that may change as more carefully done tests come in. There is always a variation in test results, so I tend to ignore the outlier results and accept the ones that are reported by the most testers. Astute lens testers also make sure that values do not exceed the MTF curves, if they do, it indicates a error in the testing.

I'm wondering if the "C" version is delayed due to manufacturing difficulties, or just to allow them to fill the huge volume of "S" orders first. I'd think its just the latter, cranking as many of the "S" lenses thru the line to meet initial demand, then starting to produce the "C" version which will sell in greater numbers for sure.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2014)

The C version will have fewer lens elements, which means lass corrections for distortion and CA's. So far, I haven't seen any test reviews of the "S" version that indicates a big advantage over the Tamron lens, that may change as more carefully done tests come in. There is always a variation in test results, so I tend to ignore the outlier results and accept the ones that are reported by the most testers. Astute lens testers also make sure that values do not exceed the MTF curves, if they do, it indicates a error in the testing.

I'm wondering if the "C" version is delayed due to manufacturing difficulties, or just to allow them to fill the huge volume of "S" orders first. I'd think its just the latter, cranking as many of the "S" lenses thru the line to meet initial demand, then starting to produce the "C" version which will sell in greater numbers for sure.
[/quote]

I wonder if it really is manufacturing difficulties or even allowing themselves to fill a huge volume of S orders first. More prosaically, they were in the process of finishing the design and tooling up for the S when they were taken by surprise by the Tamron and decided to build a C competitor. Also, if they marketed the C first, then it would take away from the later S sales if there wasn't that much of an IQ increase. Whatever the case, the new 100-400 L II is going to dent the opposition.


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Teachers and Friends.
> Form all the Details that Indicate = Sigma 150-600mm. is better than Tamron 150-600 mm.
> My stupid question is = Do the better /sharper Lens of Sigma worth $ 1,000 US Dollars more than Tamron ( Which Better AF for all of my Canon Camerta bodies ???)
> $ 1999 Sigma VS $ 1199 US Dollars of Tamron.
> ...



It is $800 difference... Not $1000

May not seem like a lot, but it is around 65% more expensive, not double. 

In these areas, I opt for better. It may be marginally different, but I don't mind spending $800 for get a faster, better build lens that has better performance and sharpness, over a manufacturer I generally don't trust as much. 

I would also expect the Sigma to hold its value a little better, so if you go to sell this lens in 4 years, I think you will still get a decent return, where a lot of people with the Tamron may suffer from the "economical" version. 

I have only used a few Sigma lenses. I like them in general. Still like the Canon's better, but I have been on the fence and came close to picking up the Tamron earlier but they were out of stock and since the Sigmas were announced, have not even thought twice about the Tamrons.

$800 is a lot of money. The Sigma is a serious lens, may be a little heavy for some, but I expect that for a 150-600 zoom.

While the 300 F/4 L of Canon with a 2X may be slightly better, I do know AF will be 2 times as long as well, so would be interested in really seeing performance of the Canon 300 with 2x III versus the Sigma S in terms of AF speed. I have shot the Canon with 2x before and while it gave good results, the AF bugged me


----------



## cycleraw (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally got out to take a few shots (nothing special). All of these were taken with 1DMIV, Monopod, 1/1000, ISO 800.
None are cropped, RAW converted to JPG using LR 5.7 just applied the new Adobe lens profile, no additional sharpening applied.


----------



## classic21 (Nov 25, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Here is comparison of MTFs from Lenstip - a very useful site. Basically, the Sigma 150-600 beats the Tamron 150-600 at 300 mm and below. At 450 and 600mm, the Sigma at f/6.3 is very similar to the Tamron at f/8, and the Sigma is hardly better at f/8. So, in practice, for the long shots the Sigma gains you 0.7 stops (f/8 is my default aperture for the Tamron).
> 
> The Sigma looks remarkable at 300mm vs the incredible Canon 300/2.8 II. But, the Canon gives the same quality 3 stops faster in the centre and roars ahead going to the edges. Also, as my 300/2.8 + 2xTC beats my Tamron 150-600 *at 600mm, I would now predict that it would easily do the same versus the Sigma*.



Some pictures taken with Sigma 150-600 :

http://www.birdnet.cn/thread-867901-1-1.html

http://www.wolfgangsteiner.com/blog-do-show-blogid-173.html

https://www.flickr.com/photos/guccidpo/15601214150/in/photostream/


Comparison with 150-600 tamron:

http://www.birdnet.cn/thread-867901-4-1.html

Thanks for MTFs from Lenstip and clear compillation


----------



## apacheebest (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Shetala Cameras, Chennai (Indian Distributor) for Sigma have Announced MRP : 1,60,000 and Selling Price to Customer as 1,52,000 /- Which is Almost $500 more than the US Prices.

Indian Buyers please watch out for your Prices before you buy this Lens.

Link Here : http://www.shetalacamera.com/productdetails.asp?prodid=1809

BTW The Lens is expected to arrive only by Dec 15th, 2014 as per latest reports with Dealers across India.

Anil George


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2014)

classic21 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Here is comparison of MTFs from Lenstip - a very useful site. Basically, the Sigma 150-600 beats the Tamron 150-600 at 300 mm and below. At 450 and 600mm, the Sigma at f/6.3 is very similar to the Tamron at f/8, and the Sigma is hardly better at f/8. So, in practice, for the long shots the Sigma gains you 0.7 stops (f/8 is my default aperture for the Tamron).
> ...



The comparison between the Sigma and Tamron in http://www.birdnet.cn/thread-867901-4-1.html appears to be at f/6.3 where the MTFs show that the Sigma is significantly better, and so the results are indeed consistent. It will be interesting to see the comparisons at f/8, where the MTFS suggest they should be similar. My customs settings are f/8 for the Tamron at 600mm, and I don't use f/6.3. The lens diameter of the Tamron is too small for a decent f/6.3 - 95mm filter size vs 95.2 mm calculated, and I consider it an f/8 lens with the f/6.3 nominal for focussing. The Sigma S is the better lens - a very good lens indeed - but at the cost of size and weight. I would be surprised if the Sigma C does not have the same weakness as the Tamron.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2014)

Side-by-side comparison of the Tamron vs Sigma

http://www.kruger-2-kalahari.com/tamron-vs-sigma-150-600.html

Claimed to be a fair comparison on Safari in Madikwe, but were the odds stacked against the Sigma as it was on a 12 mp D3S and the Tamron on the 36 mp D800? Probably not as the photos all appear to have the big game filling most of the frame and at reduced size where you wouldn't be able to tell any differences! However, both lenses stood up well to the conditions. The Sigma was described as being good on the jeep but the Tamron was good for walking around. I can handle the Canon 300/2.8 2xTCIII combo which is as heavy as the Sigma. However, the Tamron is that much easier at a kilo less. I am hoping that the new 100-400II on the 7DII will be a much lighter combination with a similar reach as it is good at f/5.6, with a 1.4xTC in reserve.

ps
Another review, complaining about the weight

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/lenses/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-s-field-test

What I hadn't realised is that it has a big metal lenshood, which will add to the weight. Given the extra length of this lens with the extra weight in front, it will be difficult to hand hold, especially with that leverage against you.

The Canon 300/2.8 II is
128x248mm
2350 g
But plus
+ hood + camo + 2xTC = 2900 g (weighed on my kitchen scales)

Sigma 150-600
121 x 290.2 mm (unextended) 
2860 g.
But I guess the hood weighs another 300 g.

It's worth noting that the IS on the Canon is just so much better, e good 4 stops. The Tamron is 3 stops in my hands, and the difference is noticeable at 600mm when you are handholding and focussing in. Lenstip have the Sigma at only 2-2.5 stops, about the same as the old 100-400.


----------



## ubidubi (Dec 24, 2014)

Update from B&H on a pre-order from 09/17/2014... "In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery"!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 15, 2015)

ePhotozine has just posted a review.
http://www.ephotozine.com/article/sigma-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-sports-lens-review-26786

The MTFs are consistent with those reported by lenstip.It beats out the Tamron wide open at 150 and 300mm, but is very similar at the crucial 600mm - see also the review of the Tamron

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-lens-review-23866

at f/8, there is nothing between them at any f. Again, the reviewer complains about the weight. 

Here are the MTFs from the ePhotozine site, which is doing brilliantly for rapid reviewing (sigma = upper, tamron lower).


----------



## docsmith (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Looks like the 150-600S is handily beating the Tamron at 150 mm and 300 mm. Too bad I think most people, especially considering the size and weight, will want this lens for 600 mm. Thus, if this result holds true with other reviews, I would favor the 100-400 II or 70-300 for 150-300 mm range as they have distinct size and weight advantages. And the advantage over the Tamron @ 600 mm is limited with the Tamron being half as expensive and lighter.

I'm interested to see what other reviews, such as TDP, show, but the 150-600S continues to be "Highly Recommended" (Camera Labs, Ephotozine, a bunch of others), but in the last year some very tough competition has entered this range.


----------



## Plainsman (Jan 15, 2015)

The MTFs are consistent with those reported by lenstip.It beats out the Tamron wide open at 150 and 300mm, but is very similar at the crucial 600mm - see also the review of the Tamron

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-lens-review-23866

at f/8, there is nothing between them at any f. Again, the reviewer complains about the weight. 

Here are the MTFs from the ePhotozine site, which is doing brilliantly for rapid reviewing (sigma = upper, tamron lower).
[/quote]




Why don't they give numbers to the y=axis instead of vague subjective "excellent" etc. and at least say at what distance the "tests" were done.

Distance is important because the excellent nikon rumours test on this lens indicated it was becoming very sharp beyond the usual 40ft test range.

I hate subjective reviews!


----------



## docsmith (Jan 15, 2015)

More charts that make the lens appear more favorable:

http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/TEST-Sigma-150-600-mm-f-5-6-3-DG,10403.html

Compared to the Tamron:
http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/Tamron-SP-150-600-mm-f-5-6-3-VC,9304.html

Still waiting for TDP ISO 12233 test results. I get a kick out of the numbers and they sometimes illustrate something I can not distinguish on the ISO 12233 results....but, at the end of the day, TDP chart results correlate best with my real world experiences.


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2015)

The Contemporary version was just released $1089


----------

